# Manifest file [security] on windows 7 not working



## abhinav joshi (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
In my application I have created a job object and subsequent child process are the part of this job .
In order to add processes to job object I was required to add a manifest file (security attribute) on vista other wise Explorer adds process to its own job and doesnt allow application to add child process in to the application's job object.

This application seems to be working fine when manifest file is added on Vista i.e. all the subsequent processes created are the part of the application job object,but on Windows 7 this is not working and new process is shown as part of explorer job object.Here is the manifest file.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<assembly xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1" manifestVersion="1.0">
<dependency>
<dependentAssembly>
<assemblyIdentity type="win32" name="Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" version="6.0.0.0" processorArchitecture="x86" publicKeyToken="6595b64144ccf1df" language="*"></assemblyIdentity>
</dependentAssembly>
</dependency>
<trustInfo xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v3">
<security>
<requestedPrivileges>
<requestedExecutionLevel
level="asInvoker"
uiAccess="false"/>
</requestedPrivileges>
</security>
</trustInfo> 
</assembly>

Am I missing something in this manifest file for window 7 ?

Thanks in advance..
abhinav joshi

Posts: 1
Joined: Thu Jan 06, 2011 11:16 am


----------



## abhinav joshi (Jan 6, 2011)

Following additional info may be useful.
Observations:
On windows 7,The process[with manifest file] seems to be the part of Explorer job object [ProcExplorer], starting from vista if any application doesn't have manifest file [with security attributes set] explorer adds it to its own job.Once it is the part of explorer job it can not add any other process or child process into a different job object [job created by my application in this case].

On Vista:
The process does not seem to be the part of explorer job in which case it was successfully adding child processes to its job [job object created by my process].This was apparent from ProcExplorer

On Windows 7:
The process is the part of Explorer job, and the process is unable to add child porcess into a different job object.

It seems Windows 7 is simply ignoring the manifest file or may be something is missing in Manifest file.


----------

